# Search Continues For Missing British Tourist Gordon Simm in Nerja



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

this is a relative of a friend of mine - his wife has had to return home to the UK & the search officially ends tomorrow

if you're in the area or heading down that way, please keep your eyes open

Search Continues For Missing British Tourist Gordon Simm | MyNerja | Nerja Hotels, Restaurants, Apartments, Bars, News & Weather



> One week after the alarm was first raised, the search continues for Gordon Simm, the 63 year old British tourist, who went missing whilst hiking alone up the Rio Chillar last Saturday. Despite extensive searches being conducted on the ground and from the air, no trace has so far been found.


----------

